# My God is better than yours!



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok I think that the 4 Ruinous Powers are pretty well divided. But what are your thoughts on them and why do you think your favorite one is best? I tried making a list of pros and cons of them too.
Khorne: Pretty much a straightforward thing, you fight and kill. Not trying to look down upon him (I would side with him second) 

Nurgle: Usually you are forced into worshiping him and although the idea of plagues and decay appeals to me, I really don't see myself ever wanting to side with him.

Slaanesh: He/She/It can be appealing to many people but I think that after you have this ecstacy than you want more and more and go insane from the insatioable emotions you want. Slaanesh IS basically the definition ov temptation. He's sex, drugs, & rock n' roll lol

Tzeentch: He is the one I would definetly side with. There's nothing wrong with having a voluminous amount ov knowledge but I think that you have to be careful you dont divulge into secrets that you are not experienced enough to handle.
(In order of who I'd side with-> Tzeentch, Khorne, Slaanesh, Nurgle)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, as I am reading Liber Chaotica right now, I am pretty sure that it would be eighter Khorne ot Slaneesh.... But I have n ot yet come to read about Nurgle ot Tzeentch, so I aint sure, but Tzenetch is cool, thats for sure...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I would willingly side with granfather Nurgle anyday, he's much nicer than the others. Tzentch "wait why do I have a 3rd arm", when you get punnished you gain @!#@ load of knowledge but turn into a carriot (grey knights). Slan "OMS! it's a man not a woman!!!!" Your a man and then you look like a woman or vice versa.Khorn "......BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!" you foam at the mouth and smash your head against a rock(aka sharp object).


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, blood for the blood god is fun... But Grandfather Nurgle is indeed the nicest of them all... But the ugliest....


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

well it's beats being a a hidiously mutated, a hermaphadite, or a blood crazed mad man


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

So what? If you'd be his follower, then he would be just a bit uglier than you. 
And it is what I wanted to say - Nurgle is the nicest God, he would hug you, compliment your ugliness and share food with you. He's not called papa without reason.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

But Khorne is the coolest, and Slanesh is the... Well, most... EYah you know... But still, Khorne! Blood for the blood god!!!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

People, People! Arguing over religion is like fighting over who has the best imaginary friend!

On topic, however, probably Nurgle. Feel no Pain and be completely unafraid? Imagine how much fun you could have with that *Runs up to the top of a tall building, throws himself off and gets back up* See?

Midnight


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

locustgate said:


> well it's beats being a hermaphadite


you make that sound like a bad thing.............what?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, arguing about religions (40k style) is the whole point of this...


*BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Tzeentch is the most powerful and ruled the warp until the other united against him and stole his staff, or something like that. As I remember he is still the top bod in the Warp, but not as obvious about his actions and manipulates the others into doing his bidding.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd have to go with Khorne. I like the idea of being a blood crazed maniac with a chain axe. You get to have fun fucking stuff up.


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

WAAAAGH! (tzeentch, secretly)


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Gork and Mork, their chaos gods right?

In all seriousness though, I'd hang with nurgle, only one of the gods followers that get to enjoy their job.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Lots ov my friends side with Nurgle but I can't really see it as a good bargain. Yeah feeling no pain is cool but that is just about it. He seems very boring (and if you look at the pictures ov him, he looks more liek a machine)

And in the Chaos codex it said that Khorne is the most dominant ov all the gods which makes sense to me.


----------



## 13illfred (Jun 23, 2010)

Khorne is consistently the strongest chaos god but Nurgle's powers fluctuate often, causing him sometimes to be stronger than the other three combined or the weakest 

but on topic: Papa Nurgle FTW.. pain is a bitch, i would happily wave goodbye


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Khorne.

Blood, murder, violence, destruction.

What more do you need?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

But still, if you side with lets say Tzeentch, you have sorcerous powers like casting spells, divination, and more. with Nurgle you just don't feel pain. I really don't understand him.

Khorne is kind ov neat because lots ov people go with him to be a murdering maniac but I think it would work out if you're in it for the glory too.


----------



## sillybee (Jul 30, 2010)

are we allowed to mention any of the renegade chaos gods? if not I'd chose tzeentch. The lord of change, a constantly changing face/body/mind/mutation would be marvelous, never ending entertainment.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Nurgle gives far more than just "Feel no pain" rule. he gives you love, he loves his children! He'd never trick you, he'd never lie to you or use you in"wrong" way. That's why he is /IMO best.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

malice, self destruction at its finest


----------



## Gaunts ghosts (Jul 7, 2010)

if u ask me, nurgles ok, khorne is short-lived, but Tzeentch can make it so nothing ever happens by manipulating everything to make it so you can be a blood maniac, and feel no pain! whats not to like? anyone think about that? btw why doesnt anyone love Slaanesh? i mean wtf?


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Gaunts ghosts said:


> btw why doesnt anyone love Slaanesh? i mean wtf?


Loving Slaanesh is like saying they want their 'private area' migrating north to their forehead, becoming a hand, falling off, splitting into multiples, or have some equally strange and demented shit happen to it (like literally becoming a one-eyed monster...that bites you...down there...every day).

Over-all, I would say Papa Nurgle. Wouldn't you want your god to love you?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

There was an earlier post saying that Nurgle is the most welcoming and nicest (i guess you could say) ov the gods. I think that is true but ironic that his primary way ov converting followers would be after you're afflicted with his plague and says, "Join me or die!" 

Question: If you are infected with Nurgle's plague and he's trying to convert you, would it be possible to commit suicide? If you are tainted with chaos inside you couldn't he ressurect you or something?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Weirdboyz said:


> Loving Slaanesh is like saying they want their 'private area' migrating north to their forehead, becoming a hand, falling off, splitting into multiples, or have some equally strange and demented shit happen to it (like literally becoming a one-eyed monster...that bites you...down there...every day).


Glad someone said what I was to afraid to. If we're going by non-cannon I would say "THE ORANGE GOD!!!!!!"


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Question: If you are infected with Nurgle's plague and he's trying to convert you, would it be possible to commit suicide? If you are tainted with chaos inside you couldn't he ressurect you or something?


According to the fluff, mortals who die of Nurgle's Rot get reborn as a Plaugebearer. In the WHFB codex, the Herald's on Nurgle are created from people who resist Nurgle's Rot for a longer time than most.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, Grandpah Nurgle is a damn Jabba The Hutt Wannabe gangsta, so he aint all that cool... At least I would throw my loot to Khorne, as I have already said, cause it is so damn cool to be a mass murderer!

Khorne Berzekers anyone?


----------



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

Tensiu said:


> Nurgle gives far more than just "Feel no pain" rule. he gives you love, he loves his children! He'd never trick you, he'd never lie to you or use you in"wrong" way. That's why he is /IMO best.


especially when he slobbers his kisses all over you...assuming you dont dissolve afterwards


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Ardias26 said:


> especially when he slobbers his kisses all over you...assuming you dont dissolve afterwards


Naaah, Nurgle would never do such thing to his children - his kiss would give you so many contagions that you'd be blessed.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Tzeentch.....

Remember, not all of his followers get horrible mutated. If you are going by the Thousand Sons "flesh change", remember their genetic structure was already messed up. On that logic, any mutation you might get should be minimal.....which you should be able to control thanks to the massive knowledge you obtain......
How would a God expect you to serve him if he turns you into a fleshbag????

Tzeentch all the way!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

@LordofFenris That is true about the mutation. Also, many people think that you will be redused to dust and will be some sort ov phantasmal entity. This is a very big misconception.

When Ahriman cast the Rubric spell, it only destroyed the physical bodies ov any Thousand Sons that didn't have sourcerous powers. All ov the sorcerors's powers were greatly augmented from that spell.

(This might have been before the Rubric) Pre-heresy, the Thousand Sons were split up into different factions. The Corvidae, Pyrae, Tutelary, ect. Eventually their powers became as one body and all psykers could harness all the forms ov power so with Tzeentch (as with any god in theory) you will grow stronger.

Is it true that with Nurgle, you will pretty much never die and when you do you will be ressurected? I know that other chaos forces have been ressurected but it was only because they were ov great value. Is it so that with Nurgle you are guarenteed a revival? (Just trying to broaden my understanding ov Nurgle.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

All of the Chaos gods appeal to me on a fundamental level, as I can see myself falling for any of their 'gifts', but Slaanesh is probably the one I'd fall for the hardest. Despite that, I like Tzeentch the most. First off, whether in Fantasy or 40k, they have the coolest dudes, slinging magic around like nobody else, and their scheming is perfect for bad guys. Also, Tzeentch has a maze where his failed servant's ambitions are mocked forever, that's awesome.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that was the point ov the division ov the Chaos gods. They would all have very important aspects to choose from. Wisdom, temptation, power, immortality. God forbide they become one hahah it would be the coming ov the AntiEmperor.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

In the end, the actions of all the gods contribute to the designs of Tzeentch. The Lord of Change, constants change in all ways. The other Gods do their part to bring about his plans and schemes, though they seldom realise their complicity.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Also whenever the gods need to band together to accomplish something, they all come to Tzeentch to guide them. I wonder what the relationship between C'tan and Chaos is? Maybe just more competition where as they really just see each other as an obstacle.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Also whenever the gods need to band together to accomplish something, they all come to Tzeentch to guide them. I wonder what the relationship between C'tan and Chaos is? Maybe just more competition where as they really just see each other as an obstacle.


I thought the C'tan are have a anti-warp affect, if so they would be enemies


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

im sorry which god is it that controls *everything*? yes thats right tzeentch and i also think sorcery and all that is the best thing ever though up.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Dont forget Malal Renagade God of Chaos But Khorne is powerful because of all the anger emotions throught the unvierse and Slannesh gets stronger of their emotions too and Nurgle is always fester diseases that cripple everything and Tzeentch is Really powerful because of the change always happening and Malal is with Khornes power cause he feeds of their power so i would join Tzeentch because change cannot be Stopped,“Do not ask which creature screams in the night. Do not question who waits for you in the shadow. It is my cry that wakes you in the night, and my body that crouches in the shadow. I am Tzeentch and you are the puppet that dances to my tune...” , Blood for the Blood God, "Buboes, phlegm, blood and guts! Boils, bogeys, rot and pus! Blisters, fevers, weeping sores! From your wounds the fester pours." , no Slannesh Quote sorry


----------

